#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] <決鬥> 更新! 1龍人vs 2人類

## 火蜥蜴-555

原本存淬只是一時興起, 結果花了不少時間....
我並不提倡暴力, 只是偶爾....就是這樣嘛
來點不一樣的口味而已, 我不想要心機陰謀, 明爭暗鬥, 麻煩, 只想用力給他打一場

在往下看之前...我建議先點下這個音樂連結, 情況允許的話

這樣看起來比較有 ful 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vniFl...eature=related


先說好, 拿刀盾的是獥, 拿戟的是幻狼
然後, 開始!


點擊以顯示隱藏內容















奪刃! 起身反擊




兩名士兵還有跩哥一名

孤注一擲







援軍抵達戰場, 下回待續    
    


兩張A4竟然那麼多圖, 我嚇到了, 貼圖好累喔

上面還沒看完不要偷看下面!


點擊以顯示隱藏內容






不專業武裝解說, 給獥的是名為月牙刃的刀, 還有羅馬重騎兵用的盾牌(沒花紋就是了 )
幻狼的叫做''戟'' 沒有特別的名子, 也不知道現實中是不是真的有, 前端除了刀刃還有倒鉤, 推測除了很可怕以外還可用來奪取兵器, 

還有一開始那位雙刀士兵, 拿的刀名為'' 半獸人殺戮者'' 某遊戲中的初期裝備, 對半獸人威力加倍, 除此之外, 我覺得它長得很帥 

其他都只是一般的劍, 木盾, 斧頭, 長槍

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

我被畫了耶!!! (激動 (?

是說情節很生動>U<
雖然最後輸了，
可是總有一天會贏的0w0+

畫得很棒>U<

----------


## 狼之女

不要啦~怎麽可愛而又正義的小寶貝角色都被可惡又萬惡的人類敵人給宰掉了!(大哭...然後被拖走......  :wuffer_bawl:  
角色全部都很帥啊!(當然是所有非人類角色啦......
就是小狼我總是認為眼睛畫的下一點兒會好一點吧......(眾狼:給我滾!小狼:我只是在說......眾狼:閉嘴!然後被炸的血肉橫飛......

----------


## 竹林

配音樂這招真是大妙呢XD

超有FU的!

可惜可憐的狼狼倒下了..(默哀 :Crying or Very sad: 

內容很棒喔!~

中場休息更棒!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 大漠之狼

配音樂這招挺妙的。

漫畫阿!真不錯。

就是有些面部特寫，狼人的面部在精進的話會更好。

整體感覺，動作已經無什缺失，唯一就是特寫部分了。

表現好的話更有感覺。

比如，在下看到倒數第二張時，狼人抬首住意到援軍的面部特寫。

本來的感覺有些被擊碎，有點可惜，不過555的羅馬式戰爭漫畫很特別。  :Smile:

----------


## 幻狼

啊啊
果然還是中了弱點XD
不過兄弟上戰場果然還是哥先死(?)
話說獥獥的眼神被畫到好可愛(欸
555的技術也進步了呢
期待555下一次的作品喲(欸

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

阿~謝謝回覆阿

死光光....拜託~沒開外掛的狀況下2 打 6 怎麼可能贏阿
難不成要像電影那樣開無雙以一檔百,那樣有趣嗎?  好吧,我不知在說啥

狼人臉部喔....因為是新涉及到的東西所以還不太會畫....
精細度, 就是不能夠更精緻所以才畫成漫畫, 以數量取勝

幾乎都沒有戰爭漫畫,所以我來!

反正打起來沒有像放水就好了, 說不定下次(?)有機會獲勝阿
對了對了, 說到配樂, 如果觀看速度和音樂有配好的話, 那畫面和音樂應該會很合

獥還有幻狼對不起嘮

----------


## wingwolf

真是一場精彩的戰鬥啊
話說這個不叫暴力，叫操練（誤）

人體骨架很贊，動作自然流暢
整體很有動感呢
一些劍刺、斧砍、盾擋的動作相當有力道

細節部分，铠甲和武器等都表現得挺好的
頗有質感和立體感
需要注意的依然是狼頭^^
其實狼的眼睛相對整個頭部是很小的
也許可以試試像畫人臉那樣，不畫出狼的眼睛
而是用嘴表達表情，特寫時再強調眼神
畢竟狼嘴比眼睛要大得多XD

這一仗打得真是激烈啊
雖然說兩只狼戰士英勇“犧牲”~~
那樣一劍刺下去一定很痛吧（慢著）
話說強大的龍出現了，難道會秒殺全屏？（不對）

----------


## 潁川

.....-_-#人類去死吧！！！


為什麼狼也要受傷（（泣

敝狼好愛那張【KO+拔】

大家的動作都很生動比例又很完美啊...（（嘆

喔喔還有【奪刃再起】上面那張的背影也超帥的！！（（心

話說小獥的刀是什麼做的啊==?

怎麼連劍也砍的斷？

還是只是人類太弱？


那個混帳！！側身勒！側什麼側啊你（（狂指

小獥（？）被戳（？）的那張陰影好棒！！
那顆太陽...敝狼不予置評（（喂

援軍帥爆了！！！（（叫

不過那混帳（指）竟然蹲下來啊可惡！！！

中場休息超好笑的（（倒

那具後面好吵真是有梗

戟在維基有介紹喔
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/戟

真的可以"勾"呀～

----------


## 紅峽青燦

unit我發現你對羅馬式戰鬥很有研究吧
動作都非常傳神耶
雖然狼的臉部可再修
但你每一個動作都畫的清清楚楚
非常厲害

加油

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

說到狼嘴我想說近距離直接用咬的會不會更快阿

狼人有速度和力道加成

to 潁川

哇~別激動阿

刀的材質...應該是某種合金, 絕對不是鋼
劍很脆弱, 尤其是從側面打下去, 容易折斷
相對的, 斧頭可說是專門破壞武器的, 那一大塊鐵很重地, 就是比較遲鈍

一對一武技相同的狀況下, 狼人必勝 

那位潮潮屌爆的老兄設定上是一國之君呢, 當然不弱

不過, 這是目前我能做到最高等級的圖畫了

----------


## 瘋喵

怎麼覺得人類好多喔!!

不過也是讓狼人砍到爽的人偶吧  

音樂聽起來很有那種打王的feel在

邊看邊把音樂結合成一部動畫在我腦海裡

那種狂砍的感覺很帥的說

但是有一點我被嚇到了

那麼好的漫畫怎麼只用了兩張A4  (而且也不是畫的很粗糙  反而挺細緻的)

太厲害了!!!

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

都待續了怎麼能沒有後續呢?

首先是音樂!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujWMV0FTAtQ

準備好了嗎?


點擊以顯示隱藏內容
































上面沒看完不要偷看!

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





這次的主角是.....那個誰....就是...他!
呃....恩, 對, 就是....就是他阿
別管這個了

關於武裝
The king 另外一手拿的是鐮型劍, 但比較像刀

那個誰, 龍人拿的是打刀, 主流的武士刀
比太刀短,比短刀長, 主要是雙手使用, 力氣夠大, 單手也可以, 畢竟比西洋的重劍輕多了

----------


## wingwolf

決鬥回合終於上演了
龍果然蠻強大的，威勢逼人，迅速解決掉士兵了呢
話說那啥，帶有腐蝕效果的吐息？
根本就太作弊了啊~~（不對）

龍猛然飛上天後，落下變爲龍人形態
這個效果頗爲震撼
不過按照龍原本形態的力量
直接來個大範圍吐息，應該會贏得更輕松吧XDD
慢著那樣就更作弊了

話說原來這條龍有兩對翅膀啊
還真是蠻特別的設計呢

最後一幅，拍外景的演員們迷路了嗎？XDD（誤）

----------


## 夜陌客

哦齁齁~
我知道主角是誰啦~XD

漫畫好看的說~owo
很有速度感!!

龍的前腳畫粗了!!
感覺有點腫脹!!

話說~那是噴火嗎?0.0
感覺比較像是被酸蝕掉~XD
龍腳抬起的那張畫的不錯~

最後一張~那是啥啊??

繼續衝吧!!((踹飛

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

to 羽狼

吐熄....其實想弄成燒到剩下白骨, 結果像溶化.....

恩, 我同意, 只要啪搭啪搭飛起來然後噗呼~~~接著轟隆隆隆隆!就會Fsssssss--

輕鬆獲勝! (炸

我這漫畫有限制龍熄的威力, 不能一直亂噴, 噴過後要一段時間才能再噴一次
不過威力:無條件必殺

兩對翅膀, 真的很特別

(打完架,大家拍一拍衣服再站起來,多和平阿

to 隱龍
腫脹...唔...當作角度問題吧

踢下去那張感覺很痛

----------

